# Helix Home Renewal Anyone Done Work For Them



## Guest (Jan 27, 2012)

They call me and need a vendor in my area.I looked at their price list and they pay a little less than others.Any imput about them wuold be great.
Thanks,
D & L Lawn Service/Property Preservation
Benson,N.C.


----------



## Prestigious Property (May 30, 2012)

I just got contacted by this company as well for coverage in the Mountains of NC (Asheville - West). Have you found out anything cause they sounded good when speaking to them but heck all of them do....lol...

I was also told that they had a ton of Trash-Out work do to receiving a large volume of work all over so they are back-loged...


----------



## Guest (Mar 8, 2012)

*Avoid Helix Home Renewal*

For anyone out there being recruited for initial services for Helix Home renewal.....Run, Run, RUN!!!!! Biggest ripoff company out there. Their pricing is way below the industry norm. They will try to dodge you after 30 days and avoid paying you. When you report them to HUD then they know who you are, call you up and get really nasty. I have been threatened with a lawsuit, called derogatory names and abused both via phone and email. I am now in the process of contacting HUD for a 2nd time and forwarding the REO director a copy of all the abusive emails received from their office. As a warning stay away from this company!!!!!! Anyone wanting the whole scoop please feel free to email me.


----------



## thanohano44 (Aug 5, 2012)

jnewman1215 said:


> For anyone out there being recruited for initial services for Helix Home renewal.....Run, Run, RUN!!!!! Biggest ripoff company out there. Their pricing is way below the industry norm. They will try to dodge you after 30 days and avoid paying you. When you report them to HUD then they know who you are, call you up and get really nasty. I have been threatened with a lawsuit, called derogatory names and abused both via phone and email. I am now in the process of contacting HUD for a 2nd time and forwarding the REO director a copy of all the abusive emails received from their office. As a warning stay away from this company!!!!!! Anyone wanting the whole scoop please feel free to email me.


Hope you recorded the calls too.


----------



## Guest (Mar 28, 2012)

Funny thing is that the people that complain about EVERYTHING usually are the ones that have crappy completions and a history of jumping from job to job and client to client. If jnewman1215 is the person I think it is, you hear what you want to hear and didn't want to listen to facts. Sad that you use this as a forum to spew your dribble. Maybe if you took responsibility for the crappy work you did and could work off a net 30 - 60 some of your problems that you tried to make mine would have been taken care of. Try taking responsibility for yourself, I do. Oh, and you might mention that you were actually paid , in full I might add..... all within the CONTRACT you signed !


----------



## Guest (Mar 29, 2012)

Reed with Helix said:


> Funny thing is that the people that complain about EVERYTHING usually are the ones that have crappy completions and a history of jumping from job to job and client to client. If jnewman1215 is the person I think it is, you hear what you want to hear and didn't want to listen to facts. Sad that you use this as a forum to spew your dribble. Maybe if you took responsibility for the crappy work you did and could work off a net 30 - 60 some of your problems that you tried to make mine would have been taken care of. Try taking responsibility for yourself, I do. Oh, and you might mention that you were actually paid , in full I might add..... all within the CONTRACT you signed !


all we need now is a rep. from FAS on here!:whistling boy wouldn`t that be fun:devil2:


----------



## GTX63 (Apr 12, 2012)

Oh, I think there is a fly on the wall or two...:jester:


----------



## Guest (Mar 30, 2012)

By the way people, I too work in the field. I not just some jerk sitting at a desk. I'm a jerk in the field too !!!!


----------



## thanohano44 (Aug 5, 2012)

Reed with Helix said:


> By the way people, I too work in the field. I not just some jerk sitting at a desk. I'm a jerk in the field too !!!!


Maybe I can respect you a little more now.


----------



## BPWY (Apr 12, 2012)

Reed with Helix said:


> By the way people, I too work in the field. I not just some jerk sitting at a desk. I'm a jerk in the field too !!!!




:laughing: :laughing:

I have no doubt. 






thanohano44 said:


> Maybe I can respect you a little more now.







lol


----------



## thanohano44 (Aug 5, 2012)

BPWY said:


> :laughing: :laughing:
> 
> I have no doubt.
> 
> lol


Paul, I might even ask him to marry you. Lol. What a shame. Lok


----------



## BPWY (Apr 12, 2012)

I'm already married, but thanks for thinking of me.

My wife is better looking than any dude I've ever ran across.

lol


----------



## BPWY (Apr 12, 2012)

I assumed with a name like "Reed" it was a dude.

I don't know any chicks with the name of "Reed".


----------



## thanohano44 (Aug 5, 2012)

BPWY said:


> I assumed with a name like "Reed" it was a dude.
> 
> I don't know any chicks with the name of "Reed".


I know some.


----------



## BPWY (Apr 12, 2012)

Over in Las Vegas....... they probably used to be dudes. :laughing: :laughing: :laughing: :laughing:


----------



## thanohano44 (Aug 5, 2012)

BPWY said:


> Over in Las Vegas....... they probably used to be dudes. :laughing: :laughing: :laughing: :laughing:


On a different note. I'm going 93 in my duramax with a 20ft trailer and on CT at the same time. You can't do that in a Ford.


----------



## BPWY (Apr 12, 2012)

Driving on Highway 93 and going 93 mph are two different things young man.


I wouldn't want to do what all you are doing. It could be dangerous. lol


----------



## thanohano44 (Aug 5, 2012)

BPWY said:


> Driving on Highway 93 and going 93 mph are two different things young man.
> 
> I wouldn't want to do what all you are doing. It could be dangerous. lol


I'm down to 55 now but it's not as dangerous as this damn area. The things I do to keep my ******** busy. Lol. Weren't you the guy who hopped upon a Laotian gang splitting up their bounty during and initial secure? Lol


----------

